# Wasatch West GS Buck - Rifle



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

How is this unit? A lot of hunters? New to area and just drew my first tag in Utah for mule. Any general pointers would be appreciated. I have heard the Cascade is good with a lot of canyons to glass but understand it is challenging to get there as it is high and rugged country.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would definitely plan on a lot of hunters. My brother in law had that tag and we backpacked into an area and we saw a ton of hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

Any spots where you can get away from hunters? What about cascade mountain? Also, is this generally a good unit for mules?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Not many mules in the unit, but definitely some good whitetail!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

In my opinion you can't get away from hunters on general rifle hunts. Deer or elk doesn't matter, it's a sea of orange on rifle hunts. But maybe that's just my experience.


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

Anyone hunted up and around cascade mountain? Looking at map and topography it appears to me this is some of highest country in Wasatch West.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you can hunt doring the week that would be your best bet with less people. your weekends will be very busy. Just get off the roads and you will see deer.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don’t think anyone is going to call out specific areas on the internet. Being that it’s free for all to read and this is a general season hunt. Plenty of previous posts on this unit if you run a quick search on the forum (powered by Google). Big unit, lots of animals, lots of hunters.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep- I've hunted Cascade and have always had people around me. Lots of people trying to get away from other people who think hiking in to remote areas will grant solitude. It won't. Or it might. 

The most crowded I have been on the Wasatch West was at 10,000'- after a 2 hour hike we had 22 guys within 400 yards of us, yet the 3 years prior we saw 1-4 other hunters in the same area. The least crowded I have been was at 6,000' with no one around us-- of course the next year there were 20 people in the same draw. 

Point is you need to go do some leg work and scout out where you want to be. Then alter your plans if you need to. Part of the fun/challenge is making your own plan and seeing how it works out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a reason people were drawing WW on their 2nd, 3rd and 4th choices... just say'n


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Wait until they allow mt bikers into the wilderness areas, then you will see crazy numbers of people opening morning.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> PS: mt bikers into the wilderness areas
> 
> -DallanC


-O,--O,--O,--O,-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> -O,--O,--O,--O,-


https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46323397&nid=757

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess it depends on where you hunt in the WW unit. I hunt it quite often for deer and elk and never have any trouble getting away from hunters. I don't road hunt so maybe that's the trick.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

DallanC said:


> There's a reason people were drawing WW on their 2nd, 3rd and 4th choices... just say'n
> 
> -DallanC


Were these rifle tags?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46323397&nid=757
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah...I read that this past weekend. I don't like it...


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I live and watch the cascade mountains from my back yard. They are STEEP. There may be a few areas that get you away from alot of people, but wont let you get away from people. You may be surprised to be hiking up a trail and thinking how awesome up there will be then when all of a sudden, the dang motorcycles come screaming up the trail and fly right by you. There are some big bucks up there. But you will fight other people for them, if they are there. I wont go that high and that for for a slim chance.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’ve hunted the cascade range for 15 years.

I’ve hiked a hell of a lot of country that Utah has to offer north, and south but, the cascades are by far the most rugged and brutal range I’ve hiked...period 

It ain’t for the faint of heart, after you’ve hiked for 3 hours and you think your almost
To the summit, nope! Another 3-4 hours and your finally there. 

I’ve hunted all across the face you can see from Provo as well as the backside, as high as you can go.
It’s crazy steep, the mountain top literally rolls over 3 feet across the top and down the other side.

I’ve hunted Archery, Muzzleloader and rifle up there and there are some people that get up high but, it’s not a sea of orange ( at least where I am) 

If your dedicated to hunting the cascade range, people will be your least problem. It’s getting your butt up there and still having enough energy and water to hunt.

There is no water up there except for a couple guzzlers installed by MDF, so if you don’t want to pack water, that will limit where you set up camp. 

Yes, one guzzler you can ride to on a motorcycle but, the one I pump from is about a 6 hour hike, unless you have someone haul you in on horse like I have, then it’s a 3 hour hike from the drop off point..

I’ve chased some absolute GIANTS up there but, have never connected. I’ve passed on a lot of 170 type bucks because I’ve got it in my mind that I’m gonna put my tag on a 200”+. I saw a deer up there a few years ago that would have gone 215” non typical. Just a true stud of a deer.

I don’t hunt there anymore because I can’t get anyone to hunt up there with me and I’m tired of hunting it alone.

Secondly, I don’t hunt up there anymore because I’m trying to forget about how bad the hike sucks with a week long pack on my back. Maybe once I forget The misery, I will get back up there. But for now, I still remember what it’s like.. 

lots of bears up there BTW


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There's a reason people were drawing WW on their 2nd, 3rd and 4th choices... just say'n
> 
> -DallanC


Ya, its one of the worst units to draw for a hunt. For that reason I've hunted it the last three years, and saw a few "nice" bucks.


----------

